
XCOM JavaScript port - dotneter
http://epicport.com/en/xcom
======
ben0x539
Powered among other things by OpenXcom, apparently, a long-in-development C++
+ SDL reimplementation of the original game.

A hobbyist from-scratch free-software project is a really neat way to make
olde timey DOS games work again on modern computers, imo.

------
kubiiii
Great way to discover again this awesome game. BTW the game is called UFO:
Enemy Unknown The newly released XCOM : enemy unknown is great too.

~~~
eyeface
The original was called XCOM: UFO Defense in North America vs UFO: Enemy
Unknown everywhere else.

~~~
tuzemec
The new release from Fire Axis seems kinda limited and stripped down compared
to the original XCOM. Especially in terms of equipment/soldiers loadout,
research, etc...

~~~
kubiiii
True, but still very enjoyable and closer to the original than the previous
attempts. You also only get one base to operate, but there is the satellite
coverage system which is an addition to the original game.

------
brokenparser
It's not specified how to create this .data file from the original game. It
appears to be an unviewable png file, a format which didn't exist back when
the game was released. The original game can be downloaded here:

[http://www.myabandonware.com/game/x-com-ufo-
defense-1pl](http://www.myabandonware.com/game/x-com-ufo-defense-1pl)

~~~
asb
Or buy it here:

[http://www.gamersgate.com/DD-XCOMUD/x-com-ufo-
defence](http://www.gamersgate.com/DD-XCOMUD/x-com-ufo-defence)

[http://store.steampowered.com/app/7760/](http://store.steampowered.com/app/7760/)

No client is required for GamersGate, but you will need to run their installer
to get at the files (works in WINE though last I checked). Sadly it's not on
GOG yet.

~~~
BSousa
Steam also has it:
[http://store.steampowered.com/app/7760/](http://store.steampowered.com/app/7760/)

------
danielweber
Wow, they've fixed some nagging bugs with X-com, like better inventory
management.

Still no keyboard controls, though.

 _EDIT_ oh, they do have keyboard shortcuts now.

------
Zarkonnen
Technically, a port of X-COM. A port of XCOM (the 2012 remake) in JS would be
scary impressive. </pedantry>

~~~
tuzemec
Since it uses Unreal engine and we see what happens with asm.js... maybe it's
not all that scary.

------
skriticos2
I remember being hooked to Dune2 when this game was all the rage, so I mostly
missed it. Though I literally spent years with X-COM: terror from the deep.
None of the successors came even close to the enjoyment these first two
instances provided.

------
37prime
I used to play this game on the original PlayStation, a lot. The reboot of the
game really brings back memories of the original.

I am now playing XCOM: Enemy Unknown on the iPad, even though I have the
computer verion on Steam.

------
camus2
very good , well done ! it works very well ,you can even save games! hopefully
, all the C/C++ folks are going to deliver nice experiences on the web in a
few years.

------
mililani
I can't get the game to run. It just sits on "Downloading Data" forever, even
after it has downloaded the Dropbox data. What gives?

